# Durham County Shoot



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Can non members shoot this coming weekend at Durham County? If so how much is it per.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pops1 said:


> Can non members shoot this coming weekend at Durham County? If so how much is it per.


Yes they can. It is $10 unless something has change since last year.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok great. Thanks!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Yes they can. It is $10 unless something has change since last year.



*CHANGE......+ the Lucky sur-charge of $25.00...for post tick inspection..

Heyyyyyy.....everyone else gets away with it....*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*chiggers too*



GOT LUCKY said:


> *CHANGE......+ the Lucky sur-charge of $25.00...for post tick inspection..
> 
> Heyyyyyy.....everyone else gets away with it....*
> 
> .


Let's not forget the chiggers also Had my fair share of those last year from DCWC. I'll be spraying EXTRA heavy with Off this year.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Will find out this afternoon if the "bugs" at DCWC are out yet. So far, there has only been a scattered "skeeter" here at home. Worked all day Sat. & all day Mon. in the woods at home and then on Tue. Macaholic came over and we shot for 3+ hours. Only "bugs" were skeeters when we got near some standing water. 

Just got a PM from one of the "common welchers" - sounds like there will be some of them coming to DCWC this Sat. for a "re-match". Bring your lunch this time - no going out for a meal between the 14 targets sets. Actually the meal would be alright, but no way is a certain someone going to partake in a "group tightener" and whoop our butts again. :shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

It wouldn't help this time anyway...

See you Saturday looks like


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> It wouldn't help this time anyway...
> 
> See you Saturday looks like


Unless you know something I don't, then I wouldn't bet on it not helping


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Where is this shoot at?


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes details please


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Durham County Wildlife Club
3616 Hopson Road
Morrisville, NC 27560

(Not far from RDU Airport)

http://www.dcwc.info/public_info.php

Even though this is a private club, all archery shoots are open to the public. You do NOT have to be a member of anything to come and shoot. 

The gate will be open so come on in - please drive slow so as to keep the dust down. The archery practice range and shed will be the first building you come to. 

Please come out and join us!!!!


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Will find out this afternoon if the "bugs" at DCWC are out yet. So far, there has only been a scattered "skeeter" here at home. Worked all day Sat. & all day Mon. in the woods at home and then on Tue. Macaholic came over and we shot for 3+ hours. Only "bugs" were skeeters when we got near some standing water.
> 
> Just got a PM from one of the "common welchers" - sounds like there will be some of them coming to DCWC this Sat. for a "re-match". Bring your lunch this time - no going out for a meal between the 14 targets sets. Actually the meal would be alright, but no way is a certain someone going to partake in a "group tightener" and whoop our butts again. :shade:


I'm looking forward to coming. Be my first shoot with a setup designed and tuned for Field. Rockin the ACCs and AM. 

Tweak a couple of marks and maybe shoot on or two in and off we go. I have a goal in mind. Hope this maiden voyage turns out better than Titanic.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm looking forward to coming. Be my first shoot with a setup designed and tuned for Field. Rockin the ACCs and AM.
> 
> Tweak a couple of marks and maybe shoot on or two in and off we go. I have a goal in mind. Hope this maiden voyage turns out better than Titanic.


Bout time you showed up again.  I'll most likely be "sporting" my special edition shirt again. Got a lot of comments on it at the MooTel a couple of weeks ago. :thumbs_up


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bout time you showed up again.  I'll most likely be "sporting" my special edition shirt again. Got a lot of comments on it at the MooTel a couple of weeks ago. :thumbs_up


I have another "Special Addition" shirt in production. Not sure if it will be available to the public by the weekend but it will be the next "Must Have" item.:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I have another "Special Addition" shirt in production. Not sure if it will be available to the public by the weekend but it will be the next "Must Have" item.:shade:


Teasing a "old man" is against the rules - especially when that old man has lots of contacts.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Teasing a "old man" is against the rules - especially when that old man has lots of contacts.


It's not a tease. It's marketing. Gotta build a little buzz before the official release.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> It's not a tease. It's marketing. Gotta build a little buzz before the official release.


Is it going to be ORANGE? 

Headed out for the day - got to go get my check up at the heart doctor. :thumbs_up See you Sat.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Is it going to be ORANGE?
> 
> Headed out for the day - got to go get my check up at the heart doctor. :thumbs_up See you Sat.


Not sure what color it will be.

Good luck at the Mechanics Office.


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe i am missing something. The sight has no registration time. Can someone please post. Thanks.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Little goo said:


> Maybe i am missing something. The sight has no registration time. Can someone please post. Thanks.


Registration is 10ish. I'm sure there will be a group out before then and somebody won't show until after. I need to shoot some marks so I plan on being there @9ish. Emphasis on the ish.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*lunch*

You mean there's no Mexican and beer for lunch? I don't know if I can shoot the 2nd half without that!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You mean there's no Mexican and beer for lunch? I don't know if I can shoot the 2nd half without that!!!


Then I guess its byob&mf


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Little goo said:


> Maybe i am missing something. The sight has no registration time. Can someone please post. Thanks.


Chris,
While the archery range at DCWC is one of the finest on the East Coast, I have to admit that archer is somewhat the "redheaded stepchild". The registration time is listed on the schedule at www.ncfaa-archery.org - sorry I didn't mention that before. It is scheduled to start at 10 AM, but unless something happens differently this week, folks (me) will begin arriving much earlier (7:30 - 8:00). 

Hope to see you there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You mean there's no Mexican and beer for lunch? I don't know if I can shoot the 2nd half without that!!!


Jarlicker made mention last evening of making use of that brand new gas grill. If everyone that has his cell phone number would call him today and "prod" him a little, he'd probably follow through with the idea. :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BTW - only bugs I saw yesterday were the Carpenter Bees / Bumble Bees / Tumble Turds hanging out around the shelter. I sent a few of them to an early grave with my trusty LAS cap and Jarlicker dumped 2 gallons of bug spray on one of them. :shade:

They won't bother you unless you squat down and expose your "plumbers crack" or squat down and trap one in a place where only ticks and chiggers are known to hang out - just ask Bullwinkle.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jarlicker made mention last evening of making use of that brand new gas grill. If everyone that has his cell phone number would call him today and "prod" him a little, he'd probably follow through with the idea. :shade:


Well, I'll just have to call Jarlicker.

Glad to hear the aggravating bugs aren't out yet:smile:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> BTW - only bugs I saw yesterday were the Carpenter Bees / Bumble Bees / Tumble Turds hanging out around the shelter. I sent a few of them to an early grave with my trusty LAS cap and Jarlicker dumped 2 gallons of bug spray on one of them. :shade:
> 
> They won't bother you unless you squat down and expose your "plumbers crack" or squat down and trap one in a place where only ticks and chiggers are known to hang out - just ask Bullwinkle.


Just when you think somebody is enough of a friend to tell them about the one time that you get strung by a bumblebee on your "package" and it swelled up, they go on here and call you out. 
For the record, I did get the first tick of the season on me Thursday night.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Great shoot*

Just wanted to say a big Thank You to Jarlicker and Prag for a great time. Jarlicker went all out with the lunch: chicken, hamburgers, and a pork roast cooked in kraut and apples to die for.:set1_pot: That new grill has been broken in. Ron Meadows did a pretty good job of cooking too.

Well, two more people are sporting new B-Stingers: PSarge & SCarson!! They'll achieve that "sweet spot" with practice

Again a big thanks to all who made this shoot possible:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Wish we could have been there but something came up. Maybe next time. Got any scores?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pops1 said:


> Wish we could have been there but something came up. Maybe next time. Got any scores?


Scores will be on the NCFAA web sight by 9 AM this morning (Monday)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Just when you think somebody is enough of a friend to tell them about the one time that you get strung by a bumblebee on your "package" and it swelled up, they go on here and call you out.
> For the record, I did get the first tick of the season on me Thursday night.


I wonder if bumble bees, like some other bees, die once they use their stinger - if not, I'd bet that "yours" probably did anyway. 



LoneEagle0607 said:


> Just wanted to say a big Thank You to Jarlicker and Prag for a great time. Jarlicker went all out with the lunch: chicken, hamburgers, and a pork roast cooked in kraut and apples to die for.:set1_pot: That new grill has been broken in. Ron Meadows did a pretty good job of cooking too.
> 
> Well, two more people are sporting new B-Stingers: PSarge & SCarson!! They'll achieve that "sweet spot" with practice
> 
> Again a big thanks to all who made this shoot possible:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


It was definitely a fun day and like you said, Jarlicker out did himself with lunch. When our group made the turn between target 13 & 14 we caught the aroma of the grill. Made target 14 even harder to shoot. Wife & I sure enjoyed some of that left over roast for dinner as well.



pops1 said:


> Wish we could have been there but something came up. Maybe next time. Got any scores?


Kept expecting you see you (and a few others) come driving up any time. We missed you guys. Was good seeing the group from VA come down to join us - always a pleasure.

Scores are posted at www.ncfaa-archery.org


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Had a blast seeing everyone Saturday. Finally got to meet Ron Meadows and XHunter. Nice meeting both of you.

Jarlicker's lunch was INCREDIBLE!!!! If the archery thing doesn't work out, maybe a restaurant could be in your future.:wink:

First round is in the books. Arrows flew great. Archers Mark did a GREAT job on the marks. I could tell I haven't been on the string much. Too many shaky target faces out there. But hey, now I got a baseline and something to work off of.


Thanks to Joe and Lee and anybody else that helped get things together for the weekend.


----------

